# Letter of Payslip Authenticity - FLR(m) Query



## Kcauser926 (May 18, 2017)

Hello All - we have run into a bit of a snag regarding the letter of authenticity. We are planning on posting our application on 26/03/18. We are including my husbands March payslip as a part of meeting the financial requirement. However because his HR department is located in London and we are in Portsmouth, we are asking his HR department to draft the letter of authenticity next week for him to allow time for it to be posted to us. My husband gets paid on 23/03 next month. He’s worked some overtime so because of this, we don’t know his exactly pay amount next month. We were going to break down the payslips and amounts on the letter, but obviously since we won’t know March’s exact amount until right before we post our application I was wondering if specifying the amounts on the letter is necessary? I.e March - £xxxx could the letter either say something like “I can confirm that Mr xxx’s payslips from August 2017-March 2018 are authentic”? Or we could put his normal pay rate and then put + overtime next to it? Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi, the amounts stated on the letter makes it easy and obvious for the them to calculate the figures.

Your letter should make it easy and clear which payslip the writer is authenticating. This can be in form of including as much information from the payslip as possible. It can say something like

"I confirm that the 6 payslips listed below are true and authentic

1 - February 2018, Process Date: 01/02/2018, NI: AB CD EF GH 01
2- blah blah

Letter just needs to make it obvious it is those payslips that are being authenticated. i.e. add as much info from payslip as possible. 

The amount of payment makes it obvious, can you not wait for them to post it to you then submit it.


----------



## Kcauser926 (May 18, 2017)

We are trying to submit before the fee increase in April. We know how many overtime hours he worked, so could we do something like “23rd March 2018 - £xxxx plus 3 hours over time” on his payslip it will show 2 lines, one for his normal pay and one additional line showing the overtime. We can add other payslip information as well, just not the exact amount including overtime.


----------



## londoner007 (Feb 13, 2017)

It's probably better to state as you mentioned above, payslip month and process dates to keep them all consistent. Add NI number too. 

Most of the UKVI fee increases seem to take effect from 18 march or 6 April.


----------



## Msia12 (Nov 14, 2017)

Kcauser926 said:


> We are trying to submit before the fee increase in April. We know how many overtime hours he worked, so could we do something like “23rd March 2018 - £xxxx plus 3 hours over time” on his payslip it will show 2 lines, one for his normal pay and one additional line showing the overtime. We can add other payslip information as well, just not the exact amount including overtime.


Although we have done for my first flrm my sponsors employer didnt mention dates or values on the wage authentication letter for my fiance visa and we encountered no problems we just ensured each slip was also stamped and initialled.


Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## Kcauser926 (May 18, 2017)

We plan on posting our application on 26/3 to avoid the fee increase. 

We can definitely put down the payslip months, dates, NI number without a problem. It’s just specifying the exact amount he’s earned for the overtime we are not sure of until he actually gets his payslip. I will add on the gross base pay next to the months and just state that the overtime is specified on the March payslip and the HR department can sign off on that for us. Should be fine that way. Giving them plenty of information on the letter.


----------



## Kcauser926 (May 18, 2017)

We have decided to wait and add the correct March payslip amount to the letter of authenticity. I have typed up a draft of the letter of employment/authenticity. Can you let me know if any other details should be included? 

Dear Entry Clearance Officer 24/03/2018

I am writing to confirm that Mr XXX is a full time employee at XXX working out of our XXX in XXX. His job title is XXX and he commenced employment on XXX. His annual salary is £XXX. XXX is on a permanent contract working 40 hours per week. 

Additionally, I would like to confirm the authenticity of the following payslips and P60 issued to Mr XXX from XXX. This online solution is provided to us by ADP IHCM.

25th August 2017 - £XXX
25th September 2017 - £XXX
25th October 2017 - £XXX
24th November 2017 - £XXX
22nd December 2017 - £XXX
25th January 2018 - £XXX
23rd February 2018 - £XXX
23rd March 2018 - £ TBD (Will add once payslip amount received)

P60 - 5th April 2017

Should you require any further information regarding this matter, please feel free to contact me on the below telephone number.

XXX
HR Administrator

*Just wanted to add that for some of earlier 2017 my husband was on a lower wage (still above the financial requirement, he received a pay rise so should we still submit the P60 from last year? Didn't know if this was 100% necessary?


----------

